# Recommended books?



## Myles5 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi guys just after some suggestions of books that have helped you. I've been suffereing dp/dr constantly for 1.5 years now all from a bad mdma experience.

Have just gotten into reading and finding it is helping.
Thanks


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

Do you mean books about mental health or just books to read for fun? I could recommend a million books haha.


----------



## Myles5 (Jul 13, 2017)

At the moment books about mental health


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

A lot of people have reccomended "at last a life" by Paul... something... I'm sure you can look it up, I ordered it from Amazon I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

If you're interested in reading about DP you should try Feeling Unreal or Stranger to My Self. They're probably the best and most complete works to date on the subject.

As for other mental health-related reads, I'd suggest An Unquiet Mind, The Center Cannot Hold, Brain on Fire, The Brain's Way of Healing, My Stroke of Insight and The Body Keeps the Score. There's a good mix of first-hand accounts of struggle as well as some encouraging science mixed in to help you cope.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

My favourite books for mental health are on my profile if you're interested


----------

